# Gedicht !



## Psychomantis87 (5. Juli 2008)

hiho =)


sagt mal kennt einer zufällig noch einer dieses gedicht von diablo 1?

„I can see what you see not, vision milky then eyes rot
when you turn they will be gone, whispering their hidden song.
Then you see what cannot be, shadows move where light should be.
Out of darkness, out of mind -- cast down into the halls of the blind"

oder is das crazy das ich sowas noch in erinnerung habe?^^


----------



## David (5. Juli 2008)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an Falco.
Ich kenne es nicht mehr!

btw. Psycho Mantis hab ich im 1st try gebasht auf der PSX. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psychomantis87 (5. Juli 2008)

btw. Psycho Mantis hab ich im 1st try gebasht auf der PSX. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/quote]


hoffe hattes auch so ein geilen fight wie ich^^


----------



## Baumschmuser (5. Juli 2008)

Das ist das Gedicht aus dem Buch, das die Quest für die Halls of Blind startet.
Diablo 1 FTW!

Edith sagt, es gab das "Optic Amulet":
Magic +5  
Gegner-Damage -1/ Treffer  
Resist Lightning +20%  
Light Radius +20%
Also ziemlich mittelmässig dafür, dass man diese bösen gelben Illusion Weaver killen musste.


----------



## David (5. Juli 2008)

Psychomantis87 schrieb:


> btw. Psycho Mantis hab ich im 1st try gebasht auf der PSX.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Inklusive Blackout, bis er dann auf seinem Teppich krepiert ist.
R.I.P. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psychomantis87 (5. Juli 2008)

David schrieb:


> Inklusive Blackout, bis er dann auf seinem Teppich krepiert ist.
> R.I.P.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das war so traurig =(


----------



## HGVermillion (5. Juli 2008)

Wir (waren damals 5 die es gemeinsam durchgespielt hatten) waren absolut beeindruckt vom ersten mal Psyco Mantis, beim 2 mal war er noch recht nett, und als wir beim 3. Mal den Gurt mit der Endlosmunition hatten wurde es langweilig(immer nur im Kreis drehen und feuern). absolut geil war noch der Kampf gegen den Hind Helikopfer, und das duell mit der Scharfschützin, und gegen Vulkano und........ ok irgendwie waren alle Bosse absolut genial, wann hatten wir zuletzt so ein gutes Spiel?


----------



## David (5. Juli 2008)

Ihr Ärsche!
Meryll ist mir immer wieder verreckt.
Für mich gab es weder Bandana noch das andere Ding da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit den Bosskämpfen hast Du recht, sehr spannend war gegen diesen Ninja der immer aufgetaucht ist.
Oder gegen Sniper Fox oder wie die hieß.

Ach, das Spiel war einfach von Anfang bis Ende Bombe!
/vote4 Abzeichen für alte MGS Zocker - einfach oldschool pur.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -MH-Elron (5. Juli 2008)

David schrieb:


> Ihr Ärsche!
> Meryll ist mir immer wieder verreckt.
> Für mich gab es weder Bandana noch das andere Ding da.
> 
> ...



Dir is schon klar, dass Meryll's Leben von deinem Ergebnis beim Foltern abhängt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (5. Juli 2008)

-MH-Elron schrieb:


> Dir is schon klar, dass Meryll's Leben von deinem Ergebnis beim Foltern abhängt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Willst Du mir unterstellen, dass ich Spaß daran hatte?
Meine Daumen haben fast geblutet für die Schlampe!


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Juli 2008)

David schrieb:


> Willst Du mir unterstellen, dass ich Spaß daran hatte?
> Meine Daumen haben fast geblutet für die Schlampe!


^^ ich liieeeeebe es


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (6. Juli 2008)

Jo das kenn ich auch noch, genauso wie:

"Pleeheeheease noohoo hurt noohoo kill. Keeheep aliihiive and next tiihiime goohood bring to you"
"Something for youuhuu i have maahaaking."

"Hello my friend. Stay a while and listen."

"Greetings good master, welcome to the 'Tavern of the rising Sun'."

"I sence my soul in search for answers."

Und ich hab das Spiel das letzte mal 1999 angefasst ^^




Edith: Es muss heissen "milky visions" und nicht "visions milky" ^^


----------



## MadRedCap (6. Juli 2008)

Yo, der geilste Kampf war immer noch gegen den Cyborg-Ninja. Obwohl mir der erste Bossfight gegen Revolver Ocelot auch getaugt hat. Einfach mal so easy going um die Ecke schiessen. Yar... so ein Spiel wünscht sich die Gamer-Gemeinschaft wahrscheinlich am allermeisten.
Aber wenn Meryll überlebt, kriegst du den Stealth-Generator von Otacon, wenn Meryll überlebt, bleibt dafür Otacon zurück.
Schade, dass sie es mit dem zweiten Teil so dermassen verhauen haben. Obwohl Vamp übelst geil war.


btT: An das Gedicht kann ich mich auch noch erinnern, ich weiss nicht, wie oft ich an diesen unsichtbaren Viechern in den Hallen der Blinden drauf gegangen bin. Aber gabs nicht so was in der Art für die eine Rüstung von dem gefallenen Helden, die erste Unique, die du im Spiel finden konntest?

so far..


----------



## HGVermillion (6. Juli 2008)

David schrieb:


> Willst Du mir unterstellen, dass ich Spaß daran hatte?
> Meine Daumen haben fast geblutet für die Schlampe!


Ja das Tastendrücken und Gegnertaktik ablesen war immer mein Job, und ich hab ihn verflucht gut gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MadRedCap schrieb:


> btT: An das Gedicht kann ich mich auch noch erinnern, ich weiss nicht, wie oft ich an diesen unsichtbaren Viechern in den Hallen der Blinden drauf gegangen bin. Aber gabs nicht so was in der Art für die eine Rüstung von dem gefallenen Helden, die erste Unique, die du im Spiel finden konntest?
> 
> so far..



ja die Rüstung hab ich genau einmal gefunden, mit meinem Krieger, kurz darauf ist mein alter Pentium mit 100 MHz und 8MB RAM beim speichern abgestürzt und hat den Savegame gefressen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , und als mir das mit dem 2 Krieger kurz nachdem ich zum ersten mal von Diablo gekillt wurde passiert ist hatte ich keine Lust mehr auf das Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (6. Juli 2008)

SACHT MAL !!!

Ihr wisst schon, dass das hier nen Diablo-Thread ist? Macht euren eigenen auf ihr Metal Gear Freaks! ^^


----------



## Nelia (6. Juli 2008)

Jo echt geil das Gedicht ^^. Hat das jemand als Audio?^^.


----------



## Psychomantis87 (6. Juli 2008)

Nelia schrieb:


> Jo echt geil das Gedicht ^^. Hat das jemand als Audio?^^.





http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=4K-7oNGJulI


das weckt alte erinnerungen^^


----------



## masaeN (6. Juli 2008)

Also diablo 1 is ja auch schon jahre her das ich das gespielt hab zuerst mal nen warrior ... den hatt ich dan ziehmlich gut im griff mit schild und fetter rüstung aber dann löschte mein kumpel den weil er auf seinem acc war k.A wieso er das gemacht hat ^^ aber egal 

das 2. mal spielte ich n Magier ... und fand dann in irgend nem spiel dann staff of apocalypse xD ... kennt ihr den noch mit den 255 aufladungen wurde ja glaub ins spiel gehackt(?) oder irr ich mich den spell ansich gabs ja nur im addon hellfire ...


----------



## MadRedCap (7. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> ja die Rüstung hab ich genau einmal gefunden, mit meinem Krieger, kurz darauf ist mein alter Pentium mit 100 MHz und 8MB RAM beim speichern abgestürzt und hat den Savegame gefressen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Prob hättest du nie gehabt, wenn du es wie ich auf der Ur-PlayStation gezockt hättest.
Leider hab ich die nicht mehr..... *snüff*


so far...


----------



## HGVermillion (7. Juli 2008)

Playstation war immer was für meine Freunde, ich hab immer brav die Fahne für den PC hochgehalten, am anfang noch stolz, aber wenn man im Jahre 2002 immer noch einen PC mit Pentium 1 mit 100Mhz hat kommt man sich ein klein wenig verarscht vor, aber die Spiele haben entschädigt, Diablo 1, Warcraft 2, Command & Conquer *sigh*


----------



## Nelia (7. Juli 2008)

Der Krieger klang besser ^^. Ist die Stimme vom Magier oder?.


----------



## Psychomantis87 (7. Juli 2008)

Nelia schrieb:


> Der Krieger klang besser ^^. Ist die Stimme vom Magier oder?.



das is aber einer wählerisch xD

ja glaub is vom mage


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ER5ICQWlHLA

i-wo in der mitte is das gedicht nochmal, glaub vom krieger^^


----------



## Nelia (8. Juli 2008)

Na und ^^. Cooles Video. Danke x).


----------



## Damatar (10. Juli 2008)

Ja definitiv d1 und hall  of the blind quest hab ich vorhin noch geahbt ich zocks wieder ma durch


----------



## Jeryhn (10. Juli 2008)

diablo 3 wird hammer.
wird wieder wie diablo 1 hoffentlich, fand eins nämlich besser als zwei.

das beste war aber wenn ich mich so auf das schlachten konzentriert habe das en kumpel von mir die tränke schlucken musste xD.


----------



## Gulwar (11. Juli 2008)

Jeryhn schrieb:


> diablo 3 wird hammer.
> wird wieder wie diablo 1 hoffentlich, fand eins nämlich besser als zwei.
> 
> das beste war aber wenn ich mich so auf das schlachten konzentriert habe das en kumpel von mir die tränke schlucken musste xD.



Na das kann er ja in D3 auch wieder, nur mit dem Unterschied, das er an seinem eigenen PC spielen kann ^^
Die Healing Globes heilen ja die gesamte Gruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zatrisha (11. Juli 2008)

Das Gedicht wurde übrigens von Dargaard in einem Lied umgesetzt - auch nur zu empfehlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agolbur (11. Juli 2008)

silk silk silk silk silk What does a cow drink?


----------

